# Cars and wood



## Mizer (Jul 29, 2012)

My dad and nephew were in town for a visit. Since it was too hot to do anything outside and since he is an old car enthusiast we decided to take a trip to the Lane Motor Museum. Mostly old foreign and one off prototype cars. It was a great way to spend an afternoon. 
[attachment=8391]
A one off, all wood car made in France.
[attachment=8390]
This was a replica of a German war car used to get around on the snow. I would hate to behind this guy!


----------



## BangleGuy (Jul 29, 2012)

Now those are some unique cars! pretty cool


----------



## jimmythewoodworker (Jul 29, 2012)

Everybody

Well this isn't a car but it's perfect  for a woodworker's transportation 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=fvwp&NR=1&v=XDx70NVHlcM

:jtaew: :woodfix:


----------



## Kenbo (Jul 29, 2012)

That's some pretty cool stuff. I'd like to have a spin in that one with the skis.


----------



## Mizer (Jul 29, 2012)

That would be my first choice also Kenbo. It seems very James Bondish.
This would be my second. It is a amphibious tank transport. They floated it up to Nashville all the way from Florida.
[attachment=8431]
[attachment=8430]


----------

